# Newcomer with a few questions!



## weegeema (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello, I hope you guys can help a clueless beginner with some info. My name is Melissa and I'm from the California Bay Area.
I have a couple of cars that I'm trying to modify and I'm a little confused. First off they are all electric and old school RC10's with aluminum bodies. I have an Orbital 2 Mach Mod motor that I want to put in one. How do I find out how many turns it is and is low turns better or not?

Question 2: How do I oil the brushes on a new motor?

Question 3: What am I gaining or losing by going from a
18/84 gear setup to 
26/78?


Question4: What's going to happen if I go from a
26/108 gear setup to
26/78?

I got a major migraine trying to find this info out before I was able to find you guys and the guy at the hobby shop wasn't very helpful. I think he sold me a bunch of so so stuff and said it was hot rod. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## garyk (Sep 9, 2003)

Look on the bottom of the can, I know the few Orion motors I have have the wind type listed on the bottom. It should also be on one of the rotors on the arm too. Otherwise the only other way is to unwind the arm. The lower the turn, the faster the motor generally but the trade off is shorter run time.

You don't oil the brushes. You can use comm drops though.

As far as gearing, if you go with a larger pinion or smaller spur gear you will have more top speed but it will hinder acceleration. The opposite is also true, a smaller pinion or larger spur will reduce top end but increase acceleration.

What car did you end up with?

BTW, Excedrine Migraine works the best. I get the worst headaches and that's the only thing that helps


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

weegeema said:


> Question 2: How do I oil the brushes on a new motor?




Sorry, its too early for me to figure out gear ratio on an older car.  I am sure there is some stuff if you search on the forums here. 

I am sure one of our helpful people will pipe in soon to assist you =)

Welcome to the sport =)

some good reading info for you its the Motor Black Book, everything you need to know about motors, care, cleaning, etc.. hope it doesnt add to you migraine  basically you don't want to "oil" your brushes at all. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=listarticles&secid=3

Also, some good reading too:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=index&catid=&topic=6

PS. The internal gearing on the OLD RC10 Tub I think was 1.87

Some good reading on RC10 (Team Associated's Web Site):
http://www.rc10.com/racerhub/techhelp/techearlyrc10.htm


Here is the OLD RC10 Parts list/drawings: (in adobe acrobat)
http://download.teamassociated.com/pdf/catalogs/drawing_10ce.pdf


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

I think you may have meant to oil the bushings? Put a drop on each of the bronze bushings that the motor shaft turns in on each end of the motor.

Since you are a newbie driver, I would put the smallest pinion gear (the one that goes on the motor), with the largest spur gear. That will make the car the slowest but also with the most runtime.

I think the "black book" may add nothing but confusion at this stage.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

collins77 said:


> I think the "black book" may add nothing but confusion at this stage.


True... i hope i didnt cause more of a headache 

never thought about that.. "oil the bushing" not the brushes.

FYI, the bushing is at the top of the motor.. (opposite end of the shaft on the motor), there is also one near the base of the shaft.. =)


----------

